
Wall Street’s Marijuana Madness: ‘It’s Like the Internet in 1997’ - jedwhite
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wall-streets-marijuana-madness-its-like-the-internet-in-1997-1537718400
======
jedwhite
An interesting counter consideration for market participants:

[https://www.politico.com/story/2018/09/13/canada-weed-pot-
bo...](https://www.politico.com/story/2018/09/13/canada-weed-pot-
border-783260)

Edit: Updated linked story to original source.

